# 2010 Sentra S



## vwman2 (Sep 8, 2010)

hello all,

im new to this board but look forward to meeting new people. Father just bought a 2010 Sentra S, car has 3,500 miles and seems to be having a issue with the trans already. You have to be driving for 40 miles or more for the issue to start, when your driving the speedo drops and you see the revs pick up. When the issue first started he pulled over and when he went to go again the car had a big loss of power. My father has always bought American made cars so you can imagin his how he feels with his first Jap car. Dealer says they need to see the problem happen for them to fix it. Any ideas would be great. Wondering if it's a common issuse other ownes have had. It is a CVT trans

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## ChrisAce (Sep 30, 2004)

I have the same car, but only 500 miles on it. I sure hope this isn't common. Looks like you are gonna have to take the dealer on a trip out of town. Good luck, and please please let us know what the result was.


----------



## vwman2 (Sep 8, 2010)

no luck as of yet. your speedo will drop to 0 randomly and revs pick up?


----------

